# chief badge



## sguatin (Nov 12, 2018)

https://omaha.craigslist.org/atq/6747402628.html


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 12, 2018)

*Indian 3d chief bicycle badge - $200 (Onawa) *
condition: *good* 
make / manufacturer: *sears* 
Rare....Indian 3d chief bicycle badge head tube emblem 1915-17 sears


----------



## slick (Nov 13, 2018)

Fake or not?... it looks the part. Killer badge.


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Nov 13, 2018)

Looks real, would be easy to get patina, but difficult to replicate the missing enamel, to much work for $200.


----------



## hoofhearted (Nov 13, 2018)

*Jerry Turner of Nostalgic Reflections in Veradale, WA
reproduced the ''final issue design'' sold by Sear's.*

*He currently has one on ebay BIN $235 plus shipping ...
He had to have hardened-steel stamping dies made ..
to stamp the appropriately-thick copper.  *

*Each color is finely-ground glass ... placed into appropriate
badge ''compartments'' and fired in a kiln ... the highest temp
firing glass .. the blue .. is fired first.  The lowest temp firing
glass ... transparent red .. is fired last.  *

*The badge represents a crazy amount of time and work.*

*See below .....*














*Over a period of many years, I had acquired .. 
in mint condition .. all three variations of the 
Chief badge.  The three badges are in the
collection of CABEr @aasmitty757 now .. and
have been for some time.*

*See *@aasmitty757 's *foto* *below .....*







*On a personal note ... my fave Chief badge is the
first issue.  The Omaha Chief is a first issue ... 
The metal needs to be rid of a light scratch running
across the jaw.  Not a big deal.  But what about
restoring the patina ?  There is chemistry for that.*

*The copper appears to be in wonderful condition ..
'cept for that scratch.  If I were still collecting badges,
I would have grabbed this jewel .. in rapid fashion.*

*The as-is reality of this badge is quite interesting - to me.
You may see this as a very-damaged badge ... I see character.
It is enjoyable to look at just as it is.  *

*HOWEVER .......*

*There is a way to replace the missing color ... clear, slow-cure
epoxy with powdered tempera added .. after the tempera has 
been made in to a paste with lacquer thinner.  The transparent
red could be replaced with transparent red lacquer. *

*Very do-able ... after all of the glass is removed by repeatedly
heating to red ... and dunking in ice water.  I still prefer it as-is.*

*Below is a color-corrected image of the Omaha Chief.*


----------



## hoofhearted (Nov 13, 2018)

*Here is the first-issue Chief badge 
I gifted to *@tripple3 *just a few weeks
ago.  This is his foto ...*


----------

